# Hog Rings or J Clips for assembling cages?



## brentr

Going to build some new cages.  Decided to buy wire rolls and build from scratch.  I'm just curious as to people's preference for cage fasteners - hog rings or J clips.  Both seem about equal in terms of durability and strength and cost to me, so would like to hear from users the pros/cons of each.  Also if anyone has tips or tricks for using either that would be great as well!


----------



## goodolboy

what ever is easier on the hands. It turned into alot of work for me.


----------



## Bossroo

I use the "J" clips... makes a more tight fit at the connection points and sturdier cages.  I also recommend fastening ( after you build all of the cages and tighten the 2 wires)    2 heavy wires along the cage bottoms and running the leanght of the cage bank to stiffen the cage bottom cage wire for a more solid surface for the rabbits.


----------



## brentr

Bossroo said:
			
		

> I use the "J" clips... makes a more tight fit at the connection points and sturdier cages.  I also recommend fastening ( after you build all of the cages and tighten the 2 wires)    2 heavy wires along the cage bottoms and running the leanght of the cage bank to stiffen the cage bottom cage wire for a more solid surface for the rabbits.


Excellent suggestion.  Run the wires along the edges or evenly spaced across the cage bottom?  High tensile wire, like used for electric fence, or what gauge?


----------



## Goatherd

I prefer the j-clips when it comes to making a cage.  My suggestion would be to purchase a good-quality pair of j-clip pliers.  They work better and your hands are much more comfortable using them.  The cheap pliers cause hand discomfort and often times the j-clips do not close properly and you have to replace the clip and start over.  Many on-line companies carry them and you can even find them on Amazon.com


----------



## animalmom

We have used both, hog rings and J-clips, and I prefer the J-clips.  Goatherd is right, get a good pair of J-clip pliers as it makes ALL the difference.

I think what Bossroo is talking about is a "stretcher bar" across the bottom of the cage.  This helps prevent the floor of the cage sagging from the weight of the rabbit.  I got mine from Bass Equipment and they work quite well on the cages. Bassequipment.com   I should think you can get them lots of places, or even make something on your own.

The wire is heavier than high tensile.  We use hog rings to attach it to the bottom of the cage.  You could use regular wire to do that.  Think of it as like bed slats supporting the box springs part of your bedding... keeps things from sagging... because after a while the wire will sag.

Good luck building your own cages!  Let me put a plug in for baby-saver wire on the sides of the doe cages.  This helps keep little kits from wandering out of the cage.  Some kits will easily fit through the spacing in regular cage wire... not sure how, but the little devils make a good effort.


----------



## secuono

I skip both and cut my own 14g wire and wrap it. Cheaper and stronger.


----------



## Bossroo

brentr said:
			
		

> Bossroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use the "J" clips... makes a more tight fit at the connection points and sturdier cages.  I also recommend fastening ( after you build all of the cages and tighten the 2 wires)    2 heavy wires along the cage bottoms and running the leanght of the cage bank to stiffen the cage bottom cage wire for a more solid surface for the rabbits.
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent suggestion.  Run the wires along the edges or evenly spaced across the cage bottom?  High tensile wire, like used for electric fence, or what gauge?
Click to expand...

I used a roll of 14 ga wire at least 6" -8"  from the cage  front and back edges ( depending on the cage width another wire down the middle ) . I had banks of 12 cages per end row and then the ones in the middle were also back to back ( 24 cages) . I had 2    4 x 4 posts on the ends of each bank  with 2 x 4 s along the cage bottom height and attached to the 4 x 4s , the attached the wires to one end then used a come a long to stretch the wires, the used the  "J" clips to attach them to the cage wire about every 6".  Then each of the wires were attached to the opposite side 2 x 4.


----------

